# Someone was bored today



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Before I left for work this morning, there was a brand new mineral block in the girls cage.

When I got home from work today, this is what was left of it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, that was quite the work your girls had! Now the next question is, did you find some pink evidence on your girls' feathers?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Yup! One of them has a pink face. I tried to take a pic but she wasn't cooperating. Lol. She probably knew she looked like a mess and didn't want her picture taken.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey where's the birdie?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Michelle I am trying to understand now tell me what is the pink stuff he is chewing up. Do you have any natural branches in there cages for your budgies to chew on. At first I thought they were chewing the rope perch. Is your bird hiding.. Very strange!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How funny that your budgies totally demolished the entire new mineral block in just one day! :laughing:

I bet they had LOTS of fun.

I can see it now ... 

"I can pulverize my side faster than you can pulverize yours!!"

"Can not!"

"Can so!"

"Ready, Set, Go!!"

"Chomp, Chomp, Chomp"!*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Michelle I am trying to understand now tell me what is the pink stuff he is chewing up. Do you have any natural branches in there cages for your budgies to chew on. At first I thought they were chewing the rope perch. Is your bird hiding.. Very strange!!!


The pink stuff was a mineral block that was in the cage. They come in different flavours, this One happened to be a very tasty one I guess!

There is plenty of other fun things to chew on in the cage, perches, toys, paper shredding toys....

What you're seeing in the first two pictures is just a small fraction of the cage. That's why you can't see the birds. Here's a full shot of the cage.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They certainly had a good time disintegrating that mineral block! :laughing: 

Goodness, they have been busy


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Michelle. Wow you have a huge cage set up. Indi would get lost in it.. Indi has a Medium cage to live in and i think it is small for him but the breeder said no it isn't as Indi isn't in his cage anyway he is out with us all day.. Well most of the day...I love the way you have it all set up. Your birds have a kingdom to live in. Oh a Mineral block gee they sure got into it. I had a budgie once that nearly ate the whole cuttle fish all at once don't no if it was good but i had to take it out and only put it in every second day. Thank you for showing me your cage set up it is wonderful....


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I had the same wood bird toy hanging in your cage. Apparently the dye is water soluble because my Cloud drank some water and his feet also got in water and he flew on the toy you had and the red round ball died his feathers to red/pinkish. I took the toy out and put under water, tremendous amount of dye came from it. Just be careful the your toy does not dye your birds too. I replaced it with a different toy natural wood and seashells not dyed.


----------

